# Kid orange poop.. 2 days old



## kimmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What is the normal stool progression color wise after the kids pass the meconium.. Yesterday it was the tar like meconium at day 1.. today it is orangeish and seems smeared under his tail and down his legs.. He is with his mom and nursing well. Just want to make sure this is normal stool?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yellow is the next thing- I've never seen what I would call orange. I wonder if the normal yellow with a little blood in it would make orange.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's normal.

Make sure to keep an eye on it though, because sometimes it's thick, and will dry on them and plug them up.

A warm wet cloth or paper towel will get it off, and you can rub a little vegetable oil on them to help keep it from sticking


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

cheetos orange (from stiff & sticky .. to gooey and STICKY).. all normal.. it will become more yellow the longer they are on just milk (with no colostrum still in it).... did I mention it is STICKY!!!! ((have 15 bottles babies at the moment.. I had *yellowish/orange sticky in my hair!!!!! lol

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

normal


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

You can shoot a generous spritz of PAM under their tails to keep yellow poo from sticking. If that's not enough, a thin gloss of petroleum jelly will usually do the trick.

Sue


----------



## kimmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Black tar which is sticky.
2. Orange tar which is sticky.
3. Yellow tar which is sticky.
4. Yellow, itsy-bitsy, clumpy berries, which are less sticky.
5. Yellow, not-so-clumpy, itsy-bitsy yellow berries.
6. Greenish berries.
7. Black berries.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Well- live and learn. I have never seen orange- only black to yellow- sometimes in mid poop.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

CaliannG said:


> 1. Black tar which is sticky.
> 2. Orange tar which is sticky.
> 3. Yellow tar which is sticky.


I opined the other day that I don't see why anyone bothered inventing Gorilla Glue or Krazy Glue, as there is abundant Kid Poo in the world.

As noted, that stuff is STICKY.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Check out the baby butt in the first pic...
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=433044


----------

